# Cell phone charger



## SelectFlorida (May 19, 2015)

As an Uber driver, I wanted something that customers could use in the vehicle to charge their phones without being able to take my cord. I am designing a cell phone charger that could plug into the cigarette lighter in the console or dash, hang on the back seat, have a card holder in it, and have three different cables, one for micro usb, and one for the new iPhone and one for the older model iPhones. It could have a USB port for customers that might have proprietary tablet cords also. What kinds of things would you like to see in a cell phone charger? Would you like to have an area to put mints, or gum? Would you buy something like this? Why or why not? What kind of price do you think would be reasonable for this "built in the USA" product with only the best material and a guarantee?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

A place for riders tips.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

How about a gum ball machine that mounts on the head rest


----------



## SelectFlorida (May 19, 2015)

haji said:


> A place for riders tips.


That is a good idea. Do you think it would need some kind of lock on it?


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh . so basically you want to design something like this? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

SelectFlorida said:


> As an Uber driver, I wanted something that customers could use in the vehicle to charge their phones without being able to take my cord. I am designing a cell phone charger that could plug into the cigarette lighter in the console or dash, hang on the back seat, have a card holder in it, and have three different cables, one for micro usb, and one for the new iPhone and one for the older model iPhones. It could have a USB port for customers that might have proprietary tablet cords also. What kinds of things would you like to see in a cell phone charger? Would you like to have an area to put mints, or gum? Would you buy something like this? Why or why not? What kind of price do you think would be reasonable for this "built in the USA" product with only the best material and a guarantee?


Honestly, you're doing way too much. As long your your car is clean and you are courteous then you'll likely get a 5 anyway. No need to spend brain power or capital that you can't recoup.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Go to the dollar store and buy two iPhone 5 cords.They are the same as iPhone 6, but they can't sell 'em well with the iPhone 5 labeling so off to the dollar store they went.
Get a couple of Android USB cords.
Buy 2 cigarette lighter power supplies.
$6 and you are covered. If they steal one, no big deal. It was a buck.

Generally only iPhone 6 users will ask for a charge.


----------

